# Small Co2 cartridges?



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

All,
I blew a ligament in my knee, and have now had a lot more time to surf the internet. I found in a few places people selling these little Co2 cartridges for aquariums, but how in the heck are they used? I haven't seen anything that they mount into, or anything for that matter. I like the idea of having a clean, unseen system and therefore it appeals to me. I don't mind swapping out little cartridges on a regular basis and am therefore okay with that tradeoff. Any idea how folks use these little cartridges (like the ones used for pellet pistols)? Thanks,
Rob


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you use any form of pressurized CO2 you need a regulator and needle valve. Those cartridges eliminate the big CO2 cylinder, but they don't eliminate the rest of the pressurized CO2 system.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your knee. I hope it wasn't the acl.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

Bert H said:


> Sorry to hear about your knee. I hope it wasn't the acl.


LCL with a nerve pinched in the jointline where the miniscus is hanging out the side since the knee totally slid out of alignment. 14 doses of morphine wasn't even touching the pain - it's stomach twisting to say the least... Sad thing is it's my good knee -


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

google paintball co2 requlator. The little 12 gram ones are not going to work....there are no regs that small


----------



## skipm (Jan 7, 2008)

In my surfing I have seen the ones you are referring to and if I am not mistaken they are not regular co2 cartridges but a special cart. designed for that set-up. I would go with the previous posters advice if you want a cleaner look go with paintball canisters.

I too am sorry to hear about your knee, I used to work in sportsmedicine and physical therapy so I know the pain your in.


----------

